
Customers with Insane Expectations - Donzo
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cpg/5607236385.html
======
FormFollowsFunc
Why did Uber need billions in investment when software like that only costs
$2.5k to implement ;)

------
Donzo
Website, Android, iOS, AND Windows apps...

